# покойся с миром мама



## Vasiliy

покойся с миром
        мама

Is this correct? It's for a tattoo. I'm male if it matters


----------



## Maroseika

If you address this to you mother, it should be:

Покойся с миром, мама.

However, please note such inscriptions are used only on the grave-stones and on the body as a tatoo will look rather idiotic, as if she is buried inside you. But maybe this is exactly what you want.


----------



## gvozd

Vasiliy said:


> Покойся с миром,
> мама



П ought to be capitalized, I suppose, but it's optional. Sorry, but I think tattoes is a bad idea.


----------



## Vasiliy

Then how is it written for a tattoo?


----------



## Maroseika

Vasiliy said:


> Then how is it written for a tattoo?


It depends on what exactly you want to say or express.


----------



## Vasiliy

It's a way to show thanks to her for being a great mother


----------



## gvozd

Vasiliy said:


> It's a way to show thanks to her for being a great mother



Then you should choose something like *Ты навсегда в моём сердце, мама *but I'm not sure. It means "You are forever in my heart".


----------



## Maroseika

Vasiliy said:


> It's a way to show thanks to her for being a great mother


Just express this idea in English first, then we'll try to help you with Russian. 
From the typical Russian tatoos of this content there is only one and it is not good for you, because it was used by the criminals: Не забуду мать родную. And I'm afraid any Russian inscription of the similar content will immideately associate with this criminal one. Do you really want this?


----------



## Vasiliy

Is it really that uncommon in Russia? Having tattoo's that remember and are a tribute of loved ones?

I could do it in Dutch but I don't like Dutch nor do I like English.

Would this one be ok?: *Ты навсегда в моём сердце, мама*


----------



## Maroseika

Vasiliy said:


> Is it really that uncommon in Russia? Having tattoo's that remember and are a tribute of loved ones?
> 
> I could do it in Dutch but I don't like Dutch nor do I like English.



I don't know how common it is in Russia, at least I've never seen. Maybe people make it in the invisible places.  Tatoo in the memory of the beloved - yes, but mother... Never heard of such pratcice here.



> Would this one be ok?: *Ты навсегда в моём сердце, мама*


Well, gramatically and stilistically it's all right, though again, in Russia it is more common for the cemetries.


----------



## Vasiliy

Maroseika said:


> Tatoo in the memory of the beloved - yes, but mother... Never heard of such pratcice here.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> So when mother is in it, it is associated with criminality and the like? I know мать is used for cursing, does it have to do with this?


----------



## Maroseika

Vasiliy said:


> So when mother is in it, it is associated with criminality and the like? I know мать is used for cursing, does it have to do with this?



No, no, only exactly не забуду мать родную, and this has nothing to do with cursing, just a line from an old song.
I mean only associations. You don't want to look silly or funny in the eyes of Russian natives, do you?


----------



## Vasiliy

Maroseika said:


> No, no, only exactly не забуду мать родную, and this has nothing to do with cursing, just a line from an old song.
> I mean only associations. You don't want to look silly or funny in the eyes of Russian natives, do you?



I don't indeed, such is the reason why I'm here 

So if I were to use something like "I will love you always, mama" in Russian, will this look silly?


----------



## gvozd

Vasiliy said:


> So if I were to use something like "I will love you always, mama" in Russian, will this look silly?



Sadly, yes.


----------



## Vasiliy

Thought it would lol.

It's weird how RIP sayings are commonly used tattoo's in English but not in Russian :S But yeah come to think of it, I can see why.

Is it the same in Ukraine? Because perhaps I could ask there. She was Ukrainian but her mother tongue was Russian. Wich is why I wanted it in Russian


----------



## gvozd

Vasiliy said:


> It's weird how RIP sayings are commonly used tattoo's in English but not in Russian



Nations differ, you know


----------



## Vasiliy

gvozd said:


> Nations differ, you know



Yep, but the west is all so alike.


----------



## Maroseika

Vasiliy said:


> Is it the same in Ukraine? Because perhaps I could ask there.


You may try of course, but I doubt there will be any difference. Mentality of the ex-Soviet nations, especially so close like Russian and Ukrainian, are very similar.


----------

